# Cheyenne's first rodeo!!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cheyenne entered her first rodeo this weekend. She rode on Saturday night and Sunday in the Mutton Bustin.......bullriding on sheep!!! LOL it was great. This is a pro youth rodeo association (ages 3-19) and they have age groups and its just like a regular rodeo. You pay an entry fee and they win money according to placement and there is even a trophy buckle for first at the end of the year!! She was pumped and she won the event on Saturday night and took a second on Sunday. Its an 8 rodeo series so we will see how it goes but she got her first rodeo paycheck at her first rodeo!!!

Cheyenne









Cheyenne and Savannah


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

congradulations. looks like fun.

We went to the PBR in Knoxville this weekend. had a blast, but the mutton bustin looks way funner


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwww


Looks like she had a great time....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Check out that cowgirl, I'm loving it 

You go girl!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome you must be proud!!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That's cool as hell. Looks like she had fun..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Those are some great shots! I especially love the one where she's on the sheep with the "OHHHH CRAP!" expression! It's priceless


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Awww that’s fantastic!! Good for her. I grew up in the saddle and I would never replace the experiences, life lessons and memories. Ahhhh I miss those days. She did really good congrats!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whoooo! Look at that girl go!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

So is she missing teeth before she rode or after???? Looks like she had fun, my daughter tried it once, as soon as she sat on the sheep he got off and told the judge if he wants her to ride that one it will need a bath first it stinks like poop! That's my city girl for ya!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahaha A true cow girl .. How cute ... Reminds me of my dad he used to rope calf when I was younger and we use to go and watch him it was so much fun ... That man loved horses and the rodeo he got hurt a few times but always went back for more LOL. Those are some awsome pics.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

How cool is that!! Congratulations, you must be very proud of that gal!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww congrats. She looks so cute. Little cowgirl!!!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats! She looks like she had so much fun.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone, yess I am PROUD!!! Im just glad to be back in rodeo. I rode bulls for 9 years and have missed it dearly but it was too hard to watch and not compete. Its still hard but I can manage by watching her do it! Its something we can all enjoy as a family.

Her next rodeo is Feb 14th-15th so we are practicing away until then!! GOODTIMES


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like she had a blast. You're a cool dad.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to go Cheyenne!!! You did a great job. I can't wait to hear more about your rodeo's. I love going every year to the PBR.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Good for her! Man I miss doing that...I guess breaking your back twice kinda puts a stop to most of the fun things lol

She's hooked now Daddy!


----------

